# Incredibile Trump: il nuovo capo della NASA è un politico.



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2017)

James Bridestine è il nuovo capo supremo della NASA appena " eletto" da Donald Trump , la notizia che sta sconvolgendo il mondo è che per la prima volta nella storia la famosissima società spaziale sarà guidata da un politico ex Marines e senza nessuna laurea ne minima conoscenza in ambito scientifico . 

Le ultime uscite di Bridestine ? La negazione del cambiamento climatico causato dall uomo e dallo smog industriale .


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2017)

Ma in che mani siamo


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> James Bridestine è il nuovo capo supremo della NASA appena " eletto" da Donal Trump , la notizia che sta sconvolgendo il mondo è che per la prima volta nella storia la famosissima società spaziale sarà guidata da un politico ex Marines e senza nessuna laurea ne minima conoscenza in ambito scientifico .
> 
> Le ultime uscite di Bridestine ? La negazione del cambiamento climatico causato dall uomo e dallo smog industriale .



Perche prima non era politico?ma dai...hanno truccato pure le cosi dette "prove" sull clima globale al Nasa...ogni cosa che fa Trump e incredibile..ogni cosa che faceva Obumu era da buon senso...pero Obumu ha vinto anche il Nobel per la pace no?lui si e che era un buon presidente eh..mai fatto guerre in vita sua...in Oriente e andato Trump....


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma in che mani siamo



tu stai tranquillo con Merkel che decide per te,stai tranquillo che l`America adesso e in buone mani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Perche prima non era politico?ma dai...hanno truccato pure le cosi dette "prove" sull clima globale al Nasa...ogni cosa che fa Trump e incredibile..ogni cosa che faceva Obumu era da buon senso...pero Obumu ha vinto anche il Nobel per la pace no?lui si e che era un buon presidente eh..mai fatto guerre in vita sua...in Oriente e andato Trump....



Hai sbagliato persona , per me Obama e Trump sono due asini uguali .

Trump ha solo l aggravante che è un guerrafondaio .


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> James Bridestine è il nuovo capo supremo della NASA appena " eletto" da Donal Trump , la notizia che sta sconvolgendo il mondo è che per la prima volta nella storia la famosissima società spaziale sarà guidata da un politico ex Marines e senza nessuna laurea ne minima conoscenza in ambito scientifico .
> 
> Le ultime uscite di Bridestine ? La negazione del cambiamento climatico causato dall uomo e dallo smog industriale .



mi puoi dire che senso ha mettere 1000 di regolazioni sull smog in Europa e in Usa quando la Cina e India non hanno nessuna regolazione e li produci praticamente tutto?


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato persona , per me Obama e Trump sono due asini uguali .
> 
> Trump ha solo l aggravante che è un guerrafondaio .



quante guerre ha fatto Trump e quante Obama?hahahah ma dai non puoi dire questo haha


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato persona , per me Obama e Trump sono due asini uguali .
> 
> Trump ha solo l aggravante che è un guerrafondaio .



era meglio Hillary?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> quante guerre ha fatto Trump e quante Obama?hahahah ma dai non puoi dire questo haha



Ascolta parliamo di cose che conosciamo perché se dobbiamo parlare senza conoscere le cose non ha senso . Quanto sta investendo Trump sugli armamenti americani ? Ti ripeto , a me non piaceva Obama e non piace Trump .


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato persona , per me Obama e Trump sono due asini uguali .
> 
> Trump ha solo l aggravante che è un guerrafondaio .



tu dici che Trump e un asino perche questo leggi sempre nella stampa e cosi sara sempre con quelli che non fanno i loro interessi , nessuno dice che Trump e perfetto pero ha gia fatto tante cose buone.


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ascolta parliamo di cose che conosciamo perché se dobbiamo parlare senza conoscere le cose non ha senso . Quanto sta investendo Trump sugli armamenti americani ? Ti ripeto , a me non piaceva Obama e non piace Trump .



500 miliardi di dolari se non mi sbaglio , e qualle sarebbe il problema che qui non ti capisco io ? 500 miliardi di dolari ? 5000 miliardi ? America ha avuto sempre le armi non e che e la prima volta . tu dimmi che guerre ha fatto Trump e dove e andato lui a fare la guerra e hai detto che Obama e un bravo ragazzo da questo punto di vista e io ti dico che pe causa sua l`Oriente e un disastro


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> tu dici che Trump e un asino perche questo leggi sempre nella stampa e cosi sara sempre con quelli che non fanno i loro interessi , nessuno dice che Trump e perfetto pero ha gia fatto tante cose buone.



Tipo ? Occhio a quello che scrivi perché non stai parlando con uno che non conosce il mondo USA . Arrivo giusto da 25gg negli states


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ascolta parliamo di cose che conosciamo perché se dobbiamo parlare senza conoscere le cose non ha senso . Quanto sta investendo Trump sugli armamenti americani ? Ti ripeto , a me non piaceva Obama e non piace Trump .



tu mi hai posto una domanda ora e il mio turno : quanti miliardi di euro ha butatto nel aria Merkel Renzi Hollande sui cosi detti immigranti?1000 miliardi?3000 miliardi?in Italia i vostri giovani trovano lavoro?sono contenti?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> James Bridestine è il nuovo capo supremo della NASA appena " eletto" da Donal Trump , la notizia che sta sconvolgendo il mondo è che per la prima volta nella storia la famosissima società spaziale sarà guidata da un politico ex Marines e senza nessuna laurea ne minima conoscenza in ambito scientifico .
> 
> Le ultime uscite di Bridestine ? La negazione del cambiamento climatico causato dall uomo e dallo smog industriale .



La negazione del cambiamento climatico è pari alla negazione dell'olocausto in fatto di gravità, ignoranza e disonestà. Incredibile nel 2017!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> 500 miliardi di dolari se non mi sbaglio , e qualle sarebbe il problema che qui non ti capisco io ? 500 miliardi di dolari ? 5000 miliardi ? America ha avuto sempre le armi non e che e la prima volta . tu dimmi che guerre ha fatto Trump e dove e andato lui a fare la guerra e hai detto che Obama e un bravo ragazzo da questo punto di vista e io ti dico che pe causa sua l`Oriente e un disastro



Che abbia sbagliato in oriente è PALESE .


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tipo ? Occhio a quello che scrivi perché non stai parlando con uno che non conosce il mondo USA . Arrivo giusto da 25gg negli stats



tipo il fatto che ora ha rispedito mitente il Daca di Obama per essempio tipo il Nafta tipo il Tpp


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che abbia sbagliato in oriente è PALESE .



anche per me e palese che tu non sei oggetivo e che dici che lui e un asino pero non mi puoi dire con i fatti perche.ho capito non ha senso litigare per la politica qui parliamo del Milan ok?


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> La negazione del cambiamento climatico è pari alla negazione dell'olocausto in fatto di gravità, ignoranza e disonestà. Incredibile nel 2017!



credo che nessuno non puo negare il cambiamento climatico io dico solo che il grande problema e la Cina e la India dove non ci sono regole in questo senso ed e inutille averle in Europa o USA se loro non le rispetano.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (6 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> La negazione del cambiamento climatico è pari alla negazione dell'olocausto in fatto di gravità, ignoranza e disonestà. Incredibile nel 2017!



Shhhhhhh non dirlo troppo ad alta voce che se sente JohnDoe ci dice che l'inquinamento è un invenzione della stampa.


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Shhhhhhh non dirlo troppo ad alta voce che se sente JohnDoe ci dice che l'inquinamento è un invenzione della stampa.



sei spiritoso pero sempre la stampa diceva 50 anni fa che praticamente ora dovevamo essere morti tutti , non ho mai negato questo io ho detto e ripeto che il grande problema e la Cina e India dove non ce nessuna regola dal questo punto di vista,poi se tu credi tutto quell che dice la stampa ok pero non dimenticare che sempre la stampa parla dei cinesi che non esistono per essempio


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> anche per me e palese che tu non sei oggetivo e che dici che lui e un asino pero non mi puoi dire con i fatti perche.ho capito non ha senso litigare per la politica qui parliamo del Milan ok?



Ma non stiamo litigando , si discute  . 

Il Daca di Obama che ritengo pure io una stupidata ha fatto bene a toglierlo ma il problema è la tempistica .. che fine faranno tutti quei ragazzi ? Andava solo gestita in modo diverso . 

Il Tpp ho letto qualcosa settima scorsa a NY ma non ci ho capito molto , ho capito che è una rinegoziazione delle tasse sulla nafta e sulle rotte ... corretto ?


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non stiamo litigando , si discute  .
> 
> Il Daca di Obama che ritengo pure io una stupidata ha fatto bene a toglierlo ma il problema è la tempistica .. che fine faranno tutti quei ragazzi ? Andava solo gestita in modo diverso .
> 
> Il Tpp ho letto qualcosa settima scorsa a NY ma non ci ho capito molto , ho capito che è una rinegoziazione delle tasse sulla nafta e sulle rotte ... corretto ?



praticamente i cinesi usavano il nafta per portare in messico dicciamo acciaio lo lasciavano li 1-2 mesi e poi veniva in Us senza pagare i giusti tariffi che sarebero stati fra la Cina e Us ,Il DACA non e una stupidata e un atto ditatoriale quando essiste una legge tu non puoi come presidente a dare un ordine presidenziale e dire che quella legge non si deve mettere in atto perche cosi vuoi tu,e cosi sono arrivati milioni di immigrati in Us che fanno tutto quell che vogliono e per capirci bene qui si parla in maggioranza di criminali che sono venuti dal sud e central america


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non stiamo litigando , si discute  .
> 
> Il Daca di Obama che ritengo pure io una stupidata ha fatto bene a toglierlo ma il problema è la tempistica .. che fine faranno tutti quei ragazzi ? Andava solo gestita in modo diverso .
> 
> Il Tpp ho letto qualcosa settima scorsa a NY ma non ci ho capito molto , ho capito che è una rinegoziazione delle tasse sulla nafta e sulle rotte ... corretto ?



e per capirci io non dico che Donald Trump e la perfezione per carita pero l`alternativa era Hillary....


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2017)

Un pò come la Lorenzin (ministro della salute senza laurea), ma è di sinistra (ex FI) e va bene così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> e per capirci io non dico che Donald Trump e la perfezione per carita pero l`alternativa era Hillary....



A beh su quello concordiamo sicuramente .


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> praticamente i cinesi usavano il nafta per portare in messico dicciamo acciaio lo lasciavano li 1-2 mesi e poi veniva in Us senza pagare i giusti tariffi che sarebero stati fra la Cina e Us ,Il DACA non e una stupidata e un atto ditatoriale quando essiste una legge tu non puoi come presidente a dare un ordine presidenziale e dire che quella legge non si deve mettere in atto perche cosi vuoi tu,e cosi sono arrivati milioni di immigrati in Us che fanno tutto quell che vogliono e per capirci bene qui si parla in maggioranza di criminali che sono venuti dal sud e central america



Intendevo il DACA come stupidata per lo stesso motivo che hai evidenziato tu . TPP grazie per la spiegazione non mi era chiaro


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un pò come la Lorenzin (ministro della salute senza laurea), ma è di sinistra (ex FI) e va bene così.



e proprio questo il problema...se era uno radical chic cioe Obama Hillary o uno di loro poteva dire/fare qualunque cosa per loro tutto e permesso...quando si parla di Trump tutti scandalizzatti...ormai e una cosa che si vede dal aereo.


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intendevo il DACA come stupidata per lo stesso motivo che hai evidenziato tu . TPP grazie per la spiegazione non mi era chiaro



nessun problema siamo alla fine tutti tifosi del Milan eh  meno male che sei d`accordo con me su Hillary che lei proprio era la Merkel americana...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un pò come la Lorenzin (ministro della salute senza laurea), ma è di sinistra (ex FI) e va bene così.



La migliore resta la Fedeli, ministro dell'istruzione con la terza media


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> tu dici che Trump e un asino perche questo leggi sempre nella stampa e cosi sara sempre con quelli che non fanno i loro interessi , nessuno dice che Trump e perfetto pero ha gia fatto tante cose buone.



Tipo? Ahahah dai John smettila di trollare!! Ahahah


----------



## JohnDoe (6 Settembre 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tipo? Ahahah dai John smettila di trollare!! Ahahah



non trollavo affato pero ho gia detto cosa ha fatto di buono bastava leggere


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> e proprio questo il problema...se era uno radical chic cioe Obama Hillary o uno di loro poteva dire/fare qualunque cosa per loro tutto e permesso...quando si parla di Trump tutti scandalizzatti...ormai e una cosa che si vede dal aereo.


Non mi parlare di Obama. Ok che tutti i presidenti USA sono stati dei poco di buono. Ma le vergogne fatte da Obama in politica estera neanche il peggior Bush le ha commesse, ha messo il mondo nel terrore.


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non mi parlare di Obama. Ok che tutti i presidenti USA sono stati dei poco di buono. Ma le vergogne fatte da Obama in politica estera neanche il peggior Bush le ha commesse, ha messo il mondo nel terrore.



per me Obama e stato il peggior presidente che ha mai avuto L`USA ... ma proprio il peggiore...e non perche e nero come dicono i radical chic...perche sempre tirano questa scusa eh...perche ha fatto solo disastri...anche la crisi dei immigranti e proprio sempre lui con le sue guerre...vabbe cominciata da Bush ma per essempio ora Bush ha apoggiato Hillary non Trump anche se Bush era republicano....il debito dell America con Obama in 8 anni e cresciuto da 8000 miliardi a 19.000 miliardi ... e quelli che lo volevano presidente in Francia hahahahah


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non mi parlare di Obama. Ok che tutti i presidenti USA sono stati dei poco di buono. Ma le vergogne fatte da Obama in politica estera neanche il peggior Bush le ha commesse, ha messo il mondo nel terrore.



Bush? Quello della guerra illegale che ha ripercussioni ancora oggi con mezzo medio-oriente in guerra?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> La negazione del cambiamento climatico è pari alla negazione dell'olocausto in fatto di gravità, ignoranza e disonestà. Incredibile nel 2017!



Un altro che crede a quello che dice la TV...

Ma quale disonestà, lo sai che uno dei maggiori studiosi del clima ha ammesso che i modelli matematici usati non sono sufficienti, sono errati. Ma hanno dato delle previsioni lo stesso, terroristiche, a scopo politico (ovvero anti-occidentale).


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2017)

leggere nelle stesse pagine i commenti di [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3647]JohnDoe[/MENTION] è un qualcosa che non potrebbe immaginarsi neanche Salvini nei suoi sogni più bagnati


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Un altro che crede a quello che dice la TV...
> 
> Ma quale disonestà, lo sai che uno dei maggiori studiosi del clima ha ammesso che i modelli matematici usati non sono sufficienti, sono errati. Ma hanno dato delle previsioni lo stesso, terroristiche, a scopo politico (ovvero anti-occidentale).



stai tranquillo che stanno lavorando per fare la legge che se metti in discussione il cambiamento climatico vai in prigione,io non lo nego pero metere qualcosa in discusione e proprio cosa vuol dire la liberta..cosa non capisco cosa succede alla gente..mah...se non metevano in discussione la religione eravamo ancora qui con la famosa chiesa che andavi in prigione perche cosi voleva che ne so io il prete il vicino ... se non metevano in discussione la ditattura eravamo ancora qui con chissachi dittatore..pero anche a quei tempi la stampa diceva sempre la verita eh..


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> leggere nelle stesse pagine i commenti di [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3647]JohnDoe[/MENTION] è un qualcosa che non potrebbe immaginarsi neanche Salvini nei suoi sogni più bagnati



io non so chi e Salvini per capire cosa vuoi dire con questo?


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> leggere nelle stesse pagine i commenti di [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3647]JohnDoe[/MENTION] è un qualcosa che non potrebbe immaginarsi neanche Salvini nei suoi sogni più bagnati



Ahahah


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Settembre 2017)

Tornando in merito al topic. Sono uno studente di ingegneria aerospaziale e vedere il più importante organo di ricerca spaziale del mondo nelle mani di un uomo che non ha la benché minima conoscenza nel settore mi fa rabbrividire. Se ci aggiungiamo che tale elemento non ritiene esistente il surriscaldamento globale... Allibito e disgustato


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> James Bridestine è il nuovo capo supremo della NASA appena " eletto" da Donald Trump , la notizia che sta sconvolgendo il mondo è che per la prima volta nella storia la famosissima società spaziale sarà guidata da un politico ex Marines e senza nessuna laurea ne minima conoscenza in ambito scientifico .
> 
> Le ultime uscite di Bridestine ? La negazione del cambiamento climatico causato dall uomo e dallo smog industriale .



certo che anche la stampa lo fa proprio apposta eh...allora prima di Bridestine il capo Nasa e stato sempre un ex pilota sempre dei Marines americani nominato da Obama si chiama Charles Bolden e la sua vice era Lori Garver che e stata una dei consiglieri di Obama nella sua campagna elletorale nel 2008 ..molto imparziali eh?


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Tornando in merito al topic. Sono uno studente di ingegneria aerospaziale e vedere il più importante organo di ricerca spaziale del mondo nelle mani di un uomo che non ha la benché minima conoscenza nel settore mi fa rabbrividire. Se ci aggiungiamo che tale elemento non ritiene esistente il surriscaldamento globale... Allibito e disgustato



Offtopic:

Posso chiederti dove studi?


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Settembre 2017)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Offtopic:
> 
> Posso chiederti dove studi?



Politecnico Milano


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> leggere nelle stesse pagine i commenti di [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION] e [MENTION=3647]JohnDoe[/MENTION] è un qualcosa che non potrebbe immaginarsi neanche Salvini nei suoi sogni più bagnati



ora ho letto un po su Salvini e non posso dire che io capisco il personaggio perche non vivo in Italia e non sono italiano , puo essere anche lui fascista come dicevano di Farage per essempio o lo puo essere daverro questo non lo posso dire io , una cosa ti posso dire di sicuro : dal mio punto di vista i fascisti e i communisti sono la stessa cosa solo il colore cambia e per una societa che vuole vivere in liberta e sicurezza non ce posto per loro , non essiste sono piu cativi i fascisti perche anche i communisti hanno amazzato 150 milioni persone , chi dice robbe del genere e un ignorante , questo per risponderti a la tua forse accusa che sarei io fascista o cose del genere , io amo troppo la liberta per essere religioso/fascista/communista


----------



## Buciadignho (7 Settembre 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Politecnico Milano



 ! Dura la vita al politecnico eh  , tra 6 ore ho l'esame di scienza dei materiali  .


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato persona , per me Obama e Trump sono due asini uguali .
> 
> Trump ha solo l aggravante che è un guerrafondaio .



Tra i due il guerrafondaio è Obama. 
Con Trump si sta risolvendo il conflitto in Siria (voluto da Obama/Clinton/Soros/Israele/ArabiaSaudita). 
Grazie a lui e a Putin e Assad (e chissà perchè questi sono i nemici della sinistra  )


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

James Bridenstine


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io non so chi e Salvini per capire cosa vuoi dire con questo?



Salvini è un politico italiano e segretario della Lega Nord, federalista e tendenzialmente di destra.
La mia battuta era sul fatto che sia tu che fabri47 avete posizioni molto simili e simili a quelle di un Salvini, appunto.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Settembre 2017)

In America Trumo è sempre molto popolare.. non capisco perchè la nostra stampa continui a far sembrare negativa ogni cosa che fa Trump


----------



## vota DC (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> certo che anche la stampa lo fa proprio apposta eh...allora prima di Bridestine il capo Nasa e stato sempre un ex pilota sempre dei Marines americani nominato da Obama si chiama Charles Bolden e la sua vice era Lori Garver che e stata una dei consiglieri di Obama nella sua campagna elletorale nel 2008 ..molto imparziali eh?



E con Bush c'era pure uno senza laurea in materia scientifica (aveva fatto scuola d'arte) e neppure pilota: Keefe che veniva da ambienti della marina. Il bello è che aveva entrambi i genitori ingegneri.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ascolta parliamo di cose che conosciamo perché se dobbiamo parlare senza conoscere le cose non ha senso . Quanto sta investendo Trump sugli armamenti americani ? Ti ripeto , a me non piaceva Obama e non piace Trump .



Ma è come la storia di Reagan che ha investito un sacco ma poi ha invaso Grenada mentre Johnson investendo quattro noccioline invade il Vietnam. 
Bush ha destabilizzato l'Iraq e ha rimescolato le carte in Afghanistan che comunque non era stabile dato che i talebani non lo controllavano tutto. Obama gli armamenti suoi li ha dati ad altri e mandando avanti gli altri a combattere ha destabilizzato molti più paesi e lo ha fatto in maniera stupida perché alla fine l'Iraq a maggioranza sciita è abbastanza filoamericano ed è sicuramente meno piantagrane di quello di Saddam mentre i cambi di regime sponsorizzati da Obama hanno portato regimi molto più ostili.
La Clinton è incredibile perché sotto Bush votò a favore delle guerre neocon però sotto Obama voleva distruggere i regimi filoamericani, era lei in prima fila per sostituire Mubarak con i fratelli musulmani!


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hai sbagliato persona , per me Obama e Trump sono due asini uguali .
> 
> Trump ha solo l aggravante che è un guerrafondaio .



In politica estera gli stati uniti sono sempre gli stessi chiunque ci sia alla casa bianca..
Basta pensare al Vietnam o alle guerre in Iraq / Kosovo..

Come diceva il collega sopra, la stampa dipinge ogni cosa che fa Trump come assurda/ridicola, Obama invece era portato sempre come perfetto (la moglie poi....) basta pensare a cosa avrebbero scritto se i miliardi che Obama ha regalato alle banche li avesse regalati Trump..

Trump è un asino? Si..ma lui vive la stessa situazione che qui vivono i 5S e tu dovresti sapere cosa intendo


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E con Bush c'era pure uno senza laurea in materia scientifica (aveva fatto scuola d'arte) e neppure pilota: Keefe che veniva da ambienti della marina. Il bello è che aveva entrambi i genitori ingegneri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allora Bush e il colpevole per Iraq e Afga qui siamo d`accordo 100% pero sempre Bush che e republicano ha sostenutto Hillary e non Trump eh  Poi parliamo di Obama che ha mandato bombe in : Iraq Afghanistan Pakistan Syria Yemen Somalia Libya , e poi chissa perche non parla nessuno della guerra civile in Ucraina inventata da Victoria Nuland e John Kerry (sempre Obama) eh??????chissa perche nella stampa europea non vedi mai i famosi e-mail di Hillary dove parlava chiaramente di un invasione dell Iran....


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In politica estera gli stati uniti sono sempre gli stessi chiunque ci sia alla casa bianca..
> Basta pensare al Vietnam o alle guerre in Iraq / Kosovo..
> 
> Come diceva il collega sopra, la stampa dipinge ogni cosa che fa Trump come assurda/ridicola, Obama invece era portato sempre come perfetto (la moglie poi....) basta pensare a cosa avrebbero scritto se i miliardi che Obama ha regalato alle banche li avesse regalati Trump..
> ...



Infatti la moglie di Obama e ancora dipinta come la piu bella donna del mondo e anche una donna che ha cambiato la storia,come se fosse la moglie di Mao per intenderci )) Michelle quando era Barry Soetoro presidente si ocupava anche di un progetto di un sottomarino nucleare perche lei era competente anche su questo eh )) hanno fatto anche il film sulla loro vita , veramente grandi uomini se non c`era Barry non so dove andava a finire la umanita


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In politica estera gli stati uniti sono sempre gli stessi chiunque ci sia alla casa bianca..
> Basta pensare al Vietnam o alle guerre in Iraq / Kosovo..
> 
> Come diceva il collega sopra, la stampa dipinge ogni cosa che fa Trump come assurda/ridicola, Obama invece era portato sempre come perfetto (la moglie poi....) basta pensare a cosa avrebbero scritto se i miliardi che Obama ha regalato alle banche li avesse regalati Trump..
> ...



gia qui tutti si dimenticano che Obama e quello che ha salvato le banche )) non i poveri che lavorano ..ma la banche...con i soldi delle tasse...e lui criticava sempre Wall Street lui e Hillary perche loro sono communisti pero i soldini se li prendono eccome dall Wall Street basta pensare che Hillary per un discorso di 30 min si prendeva 250 milla dollari sempre dalle banche )


----------



## Milanista (7 Settembre 2017)

La Nasa non è di certo un'organizzazione di beneficienza, ha un budget annuo da spendere e deve ottenere risultati. Se questo signore non è uno scienziato, ma è in grado di farla ingranare nel migliore dei modi, ben venga. Ogni scusa è buona per criticare, l'operato si giudica alla fine, non ora.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> James Bridestine è il nuovo capo supremo della NASA appena " eletto" da Donald Trump , la notizia che sta sconvolgendo il mondo è che per la prima volta nella storia la famosissima società spaziale sarà guidata da un politico ex Marines e senza nessuna laurea ne minima conoscenza in ambito scientifico .
> 
> Le ultime uscite di Bridestine ? La negazione del cambiamento climatico causato dall uomo e dallo smog industriale .



Ma quanto si deve ancora aspettare prima che gli sparino in testa a sto criminale


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> La Nasa non è di certo un'organizzazione di beneficienza, ha un budget annuo da spendere e deve ottenere risultati. Se questo signore non è uno scienziato, ma è in grado di farla ingranare nel migliore dei modi, ben venga. Ogni scusa è buona per criticare, l'operato si giudica alla fine, non ora.



finalmente un commento sensato , e proprio cosi il manager deve essere manager , e come dire che Fassone e incapace perche non ha mai giocato a calcio )


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto si deve ancora aspettare prima che gli sparino in testa a sto criminale



lui e un criminale e tu parli di amazzarlo ... eheheheh la sinistra rimane sempre la sinistra .....


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> gia qui tutti si dimenticano che Obama e quello che ha salvato le banche )) non i poveri che lavorano ..ma la banche...con i soldi delle tasse...e lui criticava sempre Wall Street lui e Hillary perche loro sono communisti pero i soldini se li prendono eccome dall Wall Street basta pensare che Hillary per un discorso di 30 min si prendeva 250 milla dollari sempre dalle banche )



Bé Obama si è preso mi pare 400mila euro per il suo famoso convegno qui in italia...
Per non parlare che pochi giorni dopo aver finito il mandato presidenziale è stato pizzicato a spassarsela sullo yacht di Richard Branson...
Il presidente del popolo, proprio....


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé Obama si è preso mi pare 400mila euro per il suo famoso convegno qui in italia...
> Per non parlare che pochi giorni dopo aver finito il mandato presidenziale è stato pizzicato a spassarsela sullo yacht di Richard Branson...
> Il presidente del popolo, proprio....



nella sua ultima ora come presidente ha mandato 221 milioni proprio in....Palestina...chissa perche hahahahah


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

poi io mi domando perche nessuno parla della Germania che parla di essere in grande eroe della lotta anti smog e proprio loro hanno falsificato le emissioni smog della machine


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> La Nasa non è di certo un'organizzazione di beneficienza, *ha un budget annuo da spendere e deve ottenere risultati.* Se questo signore non è uno scienziato, ma è in grado di farla ingranare nel migliore dei modi, ben venga. Ogni scusa è buona per criticare, l'operato si giudica alla fine, non ora.



Non è proprio così..la NASA è un'agenzia governativa che non assolutamente lo scopo di produrre risultati economici di alcun tipo, è del tutto dedita solo allo sviluppo scientifico ed è evidente che nella scelta di quali progetti avvallare sarebbe importante che l'amministratore capisse di cosa si parla..
La scelta di sto qui, mi pare più che altro legata alla volontà di non avvallare certe ricerche sul climate change che sappiamo Trump non condivide


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> poi io mi domando perche nessuno parla della Germania che parla di essere in grande eroe della lotta anti smog e proprio loro hanno falsificato le emissioni smog della machine



Perche la Germania con la Merkel è come in italia il partito democratico e Renzi , radical Chic di sinistra che predicano bene ma fanno l'esatto contrario di quello che dicono solo per prendere i voti. 

PS: Scrivi molto bene in Italiano anche se non lo sei , ma hai origini italiane o l'hai studiato ?


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche la Germania con la Merkel è come in italia il partito democratico e Renzi , radical Chic di sinistra che predicano bene ma fanno l'esatto contrario di quello che dicono solo per prendere i voti.
> 
> PS: Scrivi molto bene in Italiano anche se non lo sei , ma hai origini italiane o l'hai studiato ?



no ho mai studiato l`italiano,il mio nonno era italiano da Milano,come ho gia detto io sono nato a New York , pero il mio padre e stato molto legato al Italia anche per ragioni di lavoro (industria textile) la stessa cosa che faccio anche io ora per questo sono in Romania per ora , e posso dire che anche io sono molto legato al Italia e amo tantissimo l`Italia ma anche l Europa.e quando parlo di Trump parlo perche io come un idiota ho votato Obama nell 2008 proprio perche ero stuffo di Bush e mi sono ritrovato con uno peggiore di Bush ma con la stampa da parte sua...cioe Obama...e Hillary era la sua erede...praticamente da Bush padre a Clinton Bill a Bush Jr poi Obama doveva venire anche Hillary con la loro politica che ha fatto che ora noi americani siamo odiati in tutto in mondo.comunque grazie
ps: poi lavoro con tanti italiani e ho tanti amici italiani.


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche la Germania con la Merkel è come in italia il partito democratico e Renzi , radical Chic di sinistra che predicano bene ma fanno l'esatto contrario di quello che dicono solo per prendere i voti.
> 
> PS: Scrivi molto bene in Italiano anche se non lo sei , ma hai origini italiane o l'hai studiato ?



concordo con te sull sinistra 100%,loro solo predicano bene pero quando si parla dei fatti ci ritroviamo con questo disastro,la gente dimentica sempre che il principale responsabile per il disastro in Oriente e proprio Obama che e un uomo politico 100% communista


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto si deve ancora aspettare prima che gli sparino in testa a sto criminale



Criminale per cosa?

Poi sarebbero i White Supremacists ad essere colmi di odio ahahahahaha!! Siete sempre voi comunisti intrisi di odio cieco.


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Criminale per cosa?
> 
> Poi sarebbero i White Supremacists ad essere colmi di odio ahahahahaha!! Siete sempre voi comunisti intrisi di odio cieco.



e cosi anche in America basta guardare i famosi Antifa che picchiano vecchietti perche hanno il capelino con Trump )


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> James Bridestine è il nuovo capo supremo della NASA appena " eletto" da Donald Trump , la notizia che sta sconvolgendo il mondo è che per la prima volta nella storia la famosissima società spaziale sarà guidata da un politico ex Marines e senza nessuna laurea ne minima conoscenza in ambito scientifico .
> 
> Le ultime uscite di Bridestine ? La negazione del cambiamento climatico causato dall uomo e dallo smog industriale .



Gli USA non hanno un presidente decente dal 22 novembre 1963


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> no ho mai studiato l`italiano,il mio nonno era italiano da Milano,come ho gia detto io sono nato a New York , pero il mio padre e stato molto legato al Italia anche per ragioni di lavoro (industria textile) la stessa cosa che faccio anche io ora per questo sono in Romania per ora , e posso dire che anche io sono molto legato al Italia e amo tantissimo l`Italia ma anche l Europa.e quando parlo di Trump parlo perche io come un idiota ho votato Obama nell 2008 proprio perche ero stuffo di Bush e mi sono ritrovato con uno peggiore di Bush ma con la stampa da parte sua...cioe Obama...e Hillary era la sua erede...praticamente da Bush padre a Clinton Bill a Bush Jr poi Obama doveva venire anche Hillary con la loro politica che ha fatto che ora noi americani siamo odiati in tutto in mondo.comunque grazie
> ps: poi lavoro con tanti italiani e ho tanti amici italiani.



Grazie per la risposta , ottimo italiano comunque . 
Io sono spesso negli states per lavoro e arrivo appunto da 20 e passa giorni nella città dove sei nato. Fantastica


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2017)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] [MENTION=3647]JohnDoe[/MENTION]

Per favore basta messaggi a due. Se volete ci sono i PM, non trasformiamo il topic/forum in una chat dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] [MENTION=3647]JohnDoe[/MENTION]
> 
> Per favore basta messaggi a due. Se volete ci sono i PM, non trasformiamo il topic/forum in una chat dai


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] [MENTION=3647]JohnDoe[/MENTION]
> 
> Per favore basta messaggi a due. Se volete ci sono i PM, non trasformiamo il topic/forum in una chat dai


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli USA non hanno un presidente decente dal 22 novembre 1963



Mi liquidi così Reagan e Bush padre?
Tra l'altro Bush sr è una figura pesantemente sottovalutata, ha dovuto gestire il momento più difficile della storia della geopolitica mondiale dopo la seconda guerra mondiale, ovvero la caduta dell'URSS: bastava una mossa sbagliata e ci saremmo trovati i brezneviani estremisti al cremlino, e se si fossero mossi nel 1989 i risultati sarebbero stati drammaticamente diversi rispetto al 1991.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> credo che nessuno non puo negare il cambiamento climatico io dico solo che il grande problema e la Cina e la India dove non ci sono regole in questo senso ed e inutille averle in Europa o USA se loro non le rispetano.



Eppure c'è chi lo nega, guarda qui sul forum. Inoltre non trovo riscontro da nessuna parte sul fatto che sia inutile il fatto che gli accordi sul clima vengano rispettati in USA ed Europa e in India e Cina no.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> James Bridestine è il nuovo capo supremo della NASA appena " eletto" da Donald Trump , la notizia che sta sconvolgendo il mondo è che per la prima volta nella storia la famosissima società spaziale sarà guidata da un politico ex Marines e senza nessuna laurea ne minima conoscenza in ambito scientifico .
> 
> Le ultime uscite di Bridestine ? La negazione del cambiamento climatico causato dall uomo e dallo smog industriale .



E' doveroso augurare ad entrambi qualche "noia" per i loro nipoti a livello polmonare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Eppure c'è chi lo nega, guarda qui sul forum. Inoltre non trovo riscontro da nessuna parte sul fatto che sia inutile il fatto che gli accordi sul clima vengano rispettati in USA ed Europa e in India e Cina no.



Bisognerebbe infatti smettere di comprare cinese/indiano ma hai voglio..impossibile..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Eppure c'è chi lo nega, guarda qui sul forum. Inoltre non trovo riscontro da nessuna parte sul fatto che sia inutile il fatto che gli accordi sul clima vengano rispettati in USA ed Europa e in India e Cina no.



Si nega che sia così influente l'operato umano. Il clima cambia a prescindere da qualsiasi misura ambientalista. 
Poi il riscaldamento globale è una bufala, è vero che le medie si sono alzate, che la zona tropicale si è espansa, ma stiamo andando verso un'era glaciale solo che i media non devono parlarne. Un effetto serra (più CO2) è infatti desiderabile a medio/lungo termine.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe infatti smettere di comprare cinese/indiano ma hai voglio..impossibile..



Fanno gli ambientalisti con i polmoni degli altri (alla faccia della globalizzazione dei diritti e dell'egualitarismo che millantano)
in Italia, in Occidente, deve essere tutto iper-ecologico, e le aziende così perdono competitività e chiudono.
Intanto si compra tutto da Paesi in cui i diritti non esistono e schiattano come mosche, e distruggono il Pianeta.
E si schierano pure contro i dazi contro la Cina...


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi liquidi così Reagan e Bush padre?
> Tra l'altro Bush sr è una figura pesantemente sottovalutata, ha dovuto gestire il momento più difficile della storia della geopolitica mondiale dopo la seconda guerra mondiale, ovvero la caduta dell'URSS: bastava una mossa sbagliata e ci saremmo trovati i brezneviani estremisti al cremlino, e se si fossero mossi nel 1989 i risultati sarebbero stati drammaticamente diversi rispetto al 1991.



neanche non ho voluto commentare su JFK...e l`idolo della sinistra..si dimenticano sempre che quasi ha mandato il mondo in guerra nucleare totale , che era il uomo della mafia (Sam Giancana),che prendeva le droga...lui sara sempre un mito per loro


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe infatti smettere di comprare cinese/indiano ma hai voglio..impossibile..



Vi faccio notare che Pechino ha in programma di investire massicciamente sulle fonti rinnovabili, sanziona pesantemente chi infrange le norme anti-inquinamento, punta sull'energia solare (già maggiore produttore) ed ha in programma di ridurre di oltre il 70% l'utilizzo del carbone.
I 2 maggiori colossi al mondo avevano stipulato accordi sul clima e l'inquinamento tra il 2015 ed il 2016, Trump che ha una visione miope alla Mr. Magoo ovviamente sta gettando tutto alle ortiche, tanto lui tra 15-20 anni sarà all'inferno.


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Eppure c'è chi lo nega, guarda qui sul forum. Inoltre non trovo riscontro da nessuna parte sul fatto che sia inutile il fatto che gli accordi sul clima vengano rispettati in USA ed Europa e in India e Cina no.



quelli che parlano del cambiamento climatico sono quelli che vanno in Cina e India e fanno investimenti e non rispetanno le regole , io non ho mai negato il cabiamento climatico pero so che parlare di regole in Eu e Us e una cosa assurda che non fa altro che limitare la nostra economia ed espandere il potere economico della Cina/Asia . se vogliamo veramente un cambiamento dobbiamo rinunciare a tante cose su qui siamo gia abituati,la prima per essempio sarebbe il famoso smartphone che se sarebbe fatto in Eu o Usa costerebbe 5000 euro , ma noi siamo tutti ipocriti questa e la verita perche tutti amiamo il comforto e ci piace vestirci a buon mercato e qualita e per fare questo devi andare in Asia a non rispetare le regole questa e la verita.


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Vi faccio notare che Pechino ha in programma di investire massicciamente sulle fonti rinnovabili, sanziona pesantemente chi infrange le norme anti-inquinamento, punta sull'energia solare (già maggiore produttore) ed ha in programma di ridurre di oltre il 70% l'utilizzo del carbone.
> I 2 maggiori colossi al mondo avevano stipulato accordi sul clima e l'inquinamento tra il 2015 ed il 2016, Trump che ha una visione miope alla Mr. Magoo ovviamente sta gettando tutto alle ortiche, tanto lui tra 15-20 anni sarà all'inferno.



vai in Cina e vedi si puoi respirare per strada e poi parlami di Pechino e delle loro regole


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (7 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Un altro che crede a quello che dice la TV...
> 
> Ma quale disonestà, lo sai che uno dei maggiori studiosi del clima ha ammesso che i modelli matematici usati non sono sufficienti, sono errati. Ma hanno dato delle previsioni lo stesso, terroristiche, a scopo politico (ovvero anti-occidentale).



Inanzitutto non hai la confidenza per definirmi "un altro" quindi rimani al tuo posto, grazie. Inoltre, prima di sputare sentenze da arrogante e saccente, tipico di chi è a corto di argomenti, avresti potuto chiedere quali canali uso per informarmi per farti un'idea di come la penso sull'argomento, che peraltro mi appassiona. Inutile dirti a questo punto, che leggo decine di libri a proposito, riguardanti entrambe le correnti di pensiero, i quali mi hanno permesso di avere un'opinione diversa da quella che credi, ma visto che ti piace fare il fenomeno da tastiera, fregandotene dell'opinione altrui, non sto qui a spiegartela.
Ti faccio infine un appunto, dal momento che non conosco il tuo livello di istruzione: quando si fa una citazione, bisogna riportare fonte, nome di chi ha detto cosa, dove e quando.
Avrei potuto risponderti con un "ecco un altro che pensa di avere la verità in mano, ma lo sai che quello lì ha detto che...", ma avendo finito l'asilo da un pezzo ho preferito fare diversamente. Anche oggi hai imparato qualcosa; scusa se risulto così fastidioso, ma perché tu provassi a capire ho dovuto provare a mettermi al tuo livello.




JohnDoe ha scritto:


> stai tranquillo che stanno lavorando per fare la legge che se metti in discussione il cambiamento climatico vai in prigione,io non lo nego pero metere qualcosa in discusione e proprio cosa vuol dire la liberta..cosa non capisco cosa succede alla gente..mah...se non metevano in discussione la religione eravamo ancora qui con la famosa chiesa che andavi in prigione perche cosi voleva che ne so io il prete il vicino ... se non metevano in discussione la ditattura eravamo ancora qui con chissachi dittatore..pero anche a quei tempi la stampa diceva sempre la verita eh..



È proprio necessario rispondere in modo sarcastico riportando esempi così infantili e sconclusionati?
Guarda che il fatto che venga messo in discussione un argomento va benissimo, è sano ed è giusto oltre che costruttivo, non so chi ti abbia detto il contrario, io non la penso così. Ma chiedere e dialogare invece di fantasticare su una frase, facendo di tutta l'erba un fascio dividendo il mondo in due correnti di pensiero? Bah...


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Vi faccio notare che Pechino ha in programma di investire massicciamente sulle fonti rinnovabili, sanziona pesantemente chi infrange le norme anti-inquinamento, punta sull'energia solare (già maggiore produttore) ed ha in programma di ridurre di oltre il 70% l'utilizzo del carbone.
> I 2 maggiori colossi al mondo avevano stipulato accordi sul clima e l'inquinamento tra il 2015 ed il 2016, Trump che ha una visione miope alla Mr. Magoo ovviamente sta gettando tutto alle ortiche, tanto lui tra 15-20 anni sarà all'inferno.



parli dell famoso Accordo di Parigi ? quello che dobbiamo noi pagare 1000 miliardi di euro e forse fra 50 anni la temperatura globale scade con 0.5 gradi? e quei soldi dobbiamo mandarli in paesi d`Africa e cosi li gestiscono i famosi Ditattori africani per comprarsi le AK47 d`oro?ma lascia stare dai ..


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> È proprio necessario rispondere in modo sarcastico riportando esempi così infantili e sconclusionati?
> Guarda che il fatto che venga messo in discussione un argomento va benissimo, è sano ed è giusto oltre che costruttivo, non so chi ti abbia detto il contrario, io non la penso così. Ma chiedere e dialogare invece di fantasticare su una frase, facendo di tutta l'erba un fascio dividendo il mondo in due correnti di pensiero? Bah...


veramente non stavo fantasticando quella legge la vogliono fare sull serio...


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> vai in Cina e vedi si puoi respirare per strada e poi parlami di Pechino e delle loro regole



Ti ho riportato fatti, leggi approvate dal governo cinese che riguardano gli investimenti da attuare nei prossimi 20 anni, nessuno ha messo in discussione che l'incredibile crescita economica del Paese ha precedentemente generato inquinamento.
L'America di Trump però va nella direzione esattamente opposta, miope come (quasi) sempre nella storia: si vuole mantenere il proprio status di benessere lavorando meno degli asiatici ed infischiandosene delle regole.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (7 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Fanno gli ambientalisti con i polmoni degli altri (alla faccia della globalizzazione dei diritti e dell'egualitarismo che millantano)
> in Italia, in Occidente, deve essere tutto iper-ecologico, e le aziende così perdono competitività e chiudono.
> Intanto si compra tutto da Paesi in cui i diritti non esistono e schiattano come mosche, e distruggono il Pianeta.
> E si schierano pure contro i dazi contro la Cina...



Continua a sputare sentenze senza conoscere, bravo!
Sempre peggio... 
Mamma mia in che stato...
Poveri noi!
Si schierano? Fanno gli ambientalisti? Ma di chi parli? Chi ti conosce?
Io no di certo quindi rivolgi il tuo modo di fare ad altri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> neanche non ho voluto commentare su JFK...e l`idolo della sinistra..si dimenticano sempre che quasi ha mandato il mondo in guerra nucleare totale , che era il uomo della mafia (Sam Giancana),che prendeva le droga...lui sara sempre un mito per loro



Si tratta anche dell'uomo che pose le basi della disastrosa guerra del Vietnam, ma è proprio vero... non puoi essere una cattiva persona se ti fanno fuori (e magari hai anche una bella moglie...)


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> parli dell famoso Accordo di Parigi ? quello che dobbiamo noi pagare 1000 miliardi di euro e forse fra 50 anni la temperatura globale scade con 0.5 gradi? e quei soldi dobbiamo mandarli in paesi d`Africa e cosi li gestiscono i famosi Ditattori africani per comprarsi le AK47 d`oro?ma lascia stare dai ..



Non c'entra nulla Parigi e non stavo parlando della questione climatica, ma dell'inquinamento.


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ti ho riportato fatti, leggi approvate dal governo cinese che riguardano gli investimenti da attuare nei prossimi 20 anni, nessuno ha messo in discussione che l'incredibile crescita economica del Paese ha precedentemente generato inquinamento.
> L'America di Trump però va nella direzione esattamente opposta, miope come (quasi) sempre nella storia: si vuole mantenere il proprio status di benessere lavorando meno degli asiatici ed infischiandosene delle regole.



allora prima mi dici che i cinesi sono bravi ragazzi e loro parlano di leggi che tu dici cambiano li qualcosa , pero ti dimentichi che stai parlando di un paese dove per essempio le elezioni non essistono , se vai in Cina mainland e un disastro al livello dei anni 1000 per essempio , lascia stare la propaganda quello che ti fanno loro vedere , i soldi e tutto questo , a parte questo il cinese quello medio non vive bene anzi , poi butti il fango sui americani che non lavorano ..beh che dire....in America non si lavora..hai ragione...con questo hai detto tutto e mi hai convinto che conosci molto bene L`America .alora viva la Cina communista cosa posso dire io


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (7 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Si nega che sia così influente l'operato umano. Il clima cambia a prescindere da qualsiasi misura ambientalista.
> Poi il riscaldamento globale è una bufala, è vero che le medie si sono alzate, che la zona tropicale si è espansa, ma stiamo andando verso un'era glaciale solo che i media non devono parlarne. Un effetto serra (più CO2) è infatti desiderabile a medio/lungo termine.



Se avessi parlato così da subito, invece di fare come hai fatto , avresti scoperto che che la mia idea è più vicina alla tua di quanto pensi, ma io sono quello che beve tutto quello che dice in tv.


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si tratta anche dell'uomo che pose le basi della disastrosa guerra del Vietnam, ma è proprio vero... non puoi essere una cattiva persona se ti fanno fuori (e magari hai anche una bella moglie...)



per non parlare se ti fai una come Monroe ))


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla Parigi e non stavo parlando della questione climatica, ma dell'inquinamento.



ma scusa la questione climatica non c`entra nulla con ill inquinamento?????????


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> allora prima mi dici che i cinesi sono bravi ragazzi e loro parlano di leggi che tu dici cambiano li qualcosa , pero ti dimentichi che stai parlando di un paese dove per essempio le elezioni non essistono , se vai in Cina mainland e un disastro al livello dei anni 1000 per essempio , lascia stare la propaganda quello che ti fanno loro vedere , i soldi e tutto questo , a parte questo il cinese quello medio non vive bene anzi , poi butti il fango sui americani che non lavorano ..beh che dire....in America non si lavora..hai ragione...con questo hai detto tutto e mi hai convinto che conosci molto bene L`America .alora viva la Cina communista cosa posso dire io



Mi dispiace, con me non attacca certa retorica.

Te la butto giù molto facile:
c'è un problema di inquinamento globale? Si/no, rispondi.
La Cina sta facendo qualcosa per migliorare la situazione nel suo Paese e non solo? Si/no, rispondi.
L'America di Trump sta facendo qualcosa per migliorare la situazione nel suo Paese e non solo? Si/no, rispondi.

P.S. Mi dispace se ho offeso il tuo orgoglio nazionalista, ma è un dato di fatto che in Oriente si lavori più che in Occidente e non è detto che sia per forza un bene (vedi recenti riforme in Giappone).
Il fango sull'America non l'ho gettato, però tu con certe affermazioni ne getti molto sulla Cina.


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Se avessi parlato così da subito, invece di fare come hai fatto , avresti scoperto che che la mia idea è più vicina alla tua di quanto pensi, ma io sono quello che beve tutto quello che dice in tv.



io ti aveva gia detto che nessuno nega il problema,pero ci sono persone che diciamo credono (come lo sono anche io per essempio) che ci sono troppi che si fanno tanti soldini da questa cosa cioe e diventata una industria.e alla fine tu credi che si puo fermare l`era glaciale?io credo di no sinceramente...almeno che non spegniamo subito le lucci e buttiamo via le machine e cosi via ...cosa impossibile


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (7 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io ti aveva gia detto che nessuno nega il problema,pero ci sono persone che diciamo credono (come lo sono anche io per essempio) che ci sono troppi che si fanno tanti soldini da questa cosa cioe e diventata una industria.e alla fine tu credi che si puo fermare l`era glaciale?io credo di no sinceramente...almeno che non spegniamo subito le lucci e buttiamo via le machine e cosi via ...cosa impossibile



Infatti il mio commento non era rivolto a te, ma al modo di sentenziare prima di sapere come un altro la pensi effettivamente, il che è veramente incomprensibile.


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace, con me non attacca certa retorica.
> 
> Te la butto giù molto facile:
> c'è un problema di inquinamento globale? Si/no, rispondi.
> ...



non hai offeso nessun orgolio nazionalista in me anzi mi piace discutere e poi se siamo tutti d`accordo non e tanto bello e ?) allora il problema del inquinamento essiste in tutto il mondo non ho mai negato questo , la Cina? sulla carta forse sta facendo qualcosa pero io parlo di realta non di teorie e se vai in Cina o parli con qualcono li ti dice la stessa cosa che ti dico io : e una situazione insoportabile,fino alla prova contraria tu parli solo di teorie  L`America di Trump non sta faccendo niente come non lo sta faccendo nessuno questa e la verita , anche se in America fai le regole o in Europa e tutte le nostre companie vanno sempre in Asia/Africa e producono li e la stessa cosa...per me in questo problema del inquinamento globale la soluzione e "semplice" ci siamo tutti o nessuno perche non ne vale la pena.il americano medio non e interessato al tuo problema quando vive a 2000 km da un lavoro e tu il suo lavoro lo porti in Asia perche fai le regole anti-inquinamento capisci?


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

poi ragazzi io l`italiano non lo capisco cosi come voi e forse qualche volta non mi esprimo al meglio pero non voglio offendere nessuno eh


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Continua a sputare sentenze senza conoscere, bravo!
> Sempre peggio...
> Mamma mia in che stato...
> Poveri noi!
> ...



Parlo degli Adepti dell' Ambientalismo, questa nuova religione intollerante. Che guardacaso coincide con la sinistra, con gli ex-comunisti. Guarda chi c'è nelle file di Legambiente per esempio...
L'ambientalismo è la continuazione della guerra alla civiltà occidentale che prima era lotta di classe ora lotta per l'ambiente.




Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> La negazione del cambiamento climatico è pari alla negazione dell'olocausto in fatto di gravità, ignoranza e disonestà. Incredibile nel 2017!



Avevi scritto questo 'esauriente' post che era sufficiente a giudicarti come ambientalista-fondamentalista.


----------



## JohnDoe (7 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Parlo degli Adepti dell' Ambientalismo, questa nuova religione intollerante. Che guardacaso coincide con la sinistra, con gli ex-comunisti. Guarda chi c'è nelle file di Legambiente per esempio...
> L'ambientalismo è la continuazione della guerra alla civiltà occidentale che prima era lotta di classe ora lotta per l'ambiente.


Qui sono d`accordo con te 100% non dimenticare dell alleanza sinistra-musulmani .


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Vi faccio notare che Pechino ha in programma di investire massicciamente sulle fonti rinnovabili, sanziona pesantemente chi infrange le norme anti-inquinamento, punta sull'energia solare (già maggiore produttore) ed ha in programma di ridurre di oltre il 70% l'utilizzo del carbone.
> I 2 maggiori colossi al mondo avevano stipulato accordi sul clima e l'inquinamento tra il 2015 ed il 2016, Trump che ha una visione miope alla Mr. Magoo ovviamente sta gettando tutto alle ortiche, tanto lui tra 15-20 anni sarà all'inferno.



Sono scelte strategiche a lungo termine per il bene della Cina, non per salvare la Terra. La Cina importa petrolio allora cerca di affrancarsene. Se avesse il petrolio sarebbe diverso.

Ma tu non saresti di sinistra, progressista socialista? Quindi per la riduzione dell'orario di lavoro, a parità di salario. Non sei orgoglioso delle lotte sindacali, dei diritti ottenuti?
Invece accusi gli occidentali di lavorare poco adesso? Di essere dei privilegiati? Mentre sono buoni lavoratori i Cinesi, che sono trattati come schiavi?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (7 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Parlo degli Adepti dell' Ambientalismo, questa nuova religione intollerante. Che guardacaso coincide con la sinistra, con gli ex-comunisti. Guarda chi c'è nelle file di Legambiente per esempio...
> L'ambientalismo è la continuazione della guerra alla civiltà occidentale che prima era lotta di classe ora lotta per l'ambiente.
> 
> 
> ...



Sufficiente a te, che evidentemente sai già tutto di tutti senza conoscere, alla stregua del Divino Otelma.. Non hai ancora capito che io ritengo ridicola la negazione del cambiamento climatico, non il fatto che si dica che non c'è tutta questa influenza dell'operato umano come spesso viene detto e che in parte mi vede d'accordo. Tu hai giudicato prima di sapere, è ridicolo, e stai continuando senza sapere. Continui, e mi dai dell'ambientalista e fondamentalista, ma io non ho espresso opinioni sulle cause del cambiamento climatico, quindi sarebbe curioso sapere per cosa mi giudichi. Negazione è una cosa, le cause un'altra, ma fai finta di niente. Contento tu...
Ti saluto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Sufficiente a te, che evidentemente sai già tutto di tutti senza conoscere, alla stregua del Divino Otelma.. Non hai ancora capito che io ritengo ridicola la negazione del cambiamento climatico, non il fatto che si dica che non c'è tutta questa influenza dell'operato umano come spesso viene detto e che in parte mi vede d'accordo. Tu hai giudicato prima di sapere, è ridicolo, e stai continuando senza sapere. Continui, e mi dai dell'ambientalista e fondamentalista, ma io non ho espresso opinioni sulle cause del cambiamento climatico, quindi sarebbe curioso sapere per cosa mi giudichi. Negazione è una cosa, le cause un'altra, ma fai finta di niente. Contento tu...
> Ti saluto.



Era quel tuo primo post che avevo commentato, non te, che non conosco. Mi scuso perchè non conoscendoti (come utente) ho risposto in modo avventato. Tu dovresti ammettere però che quel post poteva dare adito a fraintendimenti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> *Vi faccio notare che Pechino ha in programma di investire massicciamente sulle fonti rinnovabili*, sanziona pesantemente chi infrange le norme anti-inquinamento, punta sull'energia solare (già maggiore produttore) ed ha in programma di ridurre di oltre il 70% l'utilizzo del carbone.
> I 2 maggiori colossi al mondo avevano stipulato accordi sul clima e l'inquinamento tra il 2015 ed il 2016, Trump che ha una visione miope alla Mr. Magoo ovviamente sta gettando tutto alle ortiche, tanto lui tra 15-20 anni sarà all'inferno.



Il fatto di puntare a produrre per il settore delle fonti rinnovabili non significa non inquinare..se tu produci pannelli solari, o pale eoliche o impianti per il trattamento dei rifiuti con un comparto aziendale che inquina non è che stai facendo il bene del pianeta...

Poi sicuramente se in cina non sono suonati si saranno resi conto che devono intervenire..

Non so ma io immagini così nel mondo occidentale non le ho mai viste







E quella non è mica nebbia eh...non a caso girano tutti con le mascherine..


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2017)

Tutto falzo!

Attakki mediatici dei radical chic!
Sta sistemando tutto Donaldone


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tutto falzo!
> 
> Attakki mediatici dei radical chic!
> Sta sistemando tutto Donaldone



Processo agli intenti? Ma aspettare due anni di mandato per giudicare no?
Ah già..noi siamo tutti veggenti..infatti a Obama hanno dato il Nobel per la pace preventivo...giusto un filino prima di vederlo bombardare qua e là...


----------



## vota DC (8 Settembre 2017)

Ma quando Obama ha fatto scoppiare la moda del shale oil dove erano gli ambientalisti? Un conto è ridurre il consumo coinvolgendo tutti, un altro è evitare di perforare ovunque.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Settembre 2017)

risolveva tutto lei altro che Donaldone qui parla di Gaddafi:


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Processo agli intenti? Ma aspettare due anni di mandato per giudicare no?
> Ah già..noi siamo tutti veggenti..infatti a Obama hanno dato il Nobel per la pace preventivo...giusto un filino prima di vederlo bombardare qua e là...



A Hilary lo avrebbero dato il giorno stesso


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A Hilary lo avrebbero dato il giorno stesso



era tutto preparato anche i giornali,tutto,basta vedere per essempio questo :


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A Hilary lo avrebbero dato il giorno stesso



e questo )))))


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> e questo )))))



Che squallidume zio caro, il giorno dopo le elezioni tutti in tv con il broncio perché non era salita la paladina della giustizia e la prima pagina online di non mi ricordo quale sito con la sua faccia di minchia in bella vista. Trump potrà anche fallire ma almeno si è evitato di finire il trittico cominciato con Bush e Obama


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> James Bridestine è il nuovo capo supremo della NASA appena " eletto" da Donald Trump ,* la notizia che sta sconvolgendo il mondo *è che per la prima volta nella storia la famosissima società spaziale sarà guidata da un politico ex Marines e senza nessuna laurea ne minima conoscenza in ambito scientifico .
> 
> Le ultime uscite di Bridestine ? La negazione del cambiamento climatico causato dall uomo e dallo smog industriale .



Non vedi che ti sei fatto prendere dall' hype creato ad arte dai mass media?
E' una carica politica quella, poco conta che sia uno scienziato a ricoprirla, anzi, non è un requisito fondamentale.
Io mi fiderei molto di più di un Marine, pilota di F18. Che sicuramente conosce la teconologia.
E' un uomo fidato. Un uomo vero, un superuomo come deve essere un Marine, e non un nerd debosciato di incerta moralità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A Hilary lo avrebbero dato il giorno stesso



Ci siamo scampati 4 anni di elogi a sta vecchia mummia della politica, che sta ancora riscuotendo le fiches di quando non ha fatto cadere il marito da presidente perdonandolo per le corna..


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sono scelte strategiche a lungo termine per il bene della Cina, non per salvare la Terra. La Cina importa petrolio allora cerca di affrancarsene. Se avesse il petrolio sarebbe diverso.
> 
> *Ma tu non saresti di sinistra, progressista socialista? Quindi per la riduzione dell'orario di lavoro, a parità di salario. Non sei orgoglioso delle lotte sindacali, dei diritti ottenuti?*
> Invece accusi gli occidentali di lavorare poco adesso? Di essere dei privilegiati? Mentre sono buoni lavoratori i Cinesi, che sono trattati come schiavi?



Ma ci conosciamo? Non mi pare di aver mai detto di essere di sinistra, nè progressista e neppure socialista.
Che gli Occidentali lavorino meno degli asiatici è un dato oggettivo, se non ti piace amen.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il fatto di puntare a produrre per il settore delle fonti rinnovabili non significa non inquinare..se tu produci pannelli solari, o pale eoliche o impianti per il trattamento dei rifiuti con un comparto aziendale che inquina non è che stai facendo il bene del pianeta...
> 
> Poi sicuramente se in cina non sono suonati si saranno resi conto che devono intervenire..
> 
> ...



E' ovvio che la Cina parte da una situazione più problematica, ma questo non altera la mia tesi: la Cina, con tutti i suoi limiti, ha in programma di diminuire l'inquinamento in particolare nelle loro grandi città , l'America nega che esistano problemi ambientali, l'unico tra gli stati occidentali ad aver fatto retromarcia grazie al gran condottiero Trump.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma ci conosciamo? Non mi pare di aver mai detto di essere di sinistra, nè progressista e neppure socialista.
> Che gli Occidentali lavorino meno degli asiatici è un dato oggettivo, se non ti piace amen.



Non ti conosco ma ricordo alcuni tuoi post. Sembri di sinistra dato che auguri il male ai nipoti di Trump e di Bridenstine.



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' doveroso augurare ad entrambi qualche "noia" per i loro nipoti a livello polmonare.



Mentre i Cinesi che hanno inquinato più di ogni altra Nazione nella storia sono sei santi.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2017)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ti conosco ma ricordo alcuni tuoi post. *Sembri di sinistra dato che auguri il male ai nipoti di Trump e di Bridenstine.*



Capisco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che la Cina parte da una situazione più problematica, ma questo non altera la mia tesi: la Cina, con tutti i suoi limiti, ha in programma di diminuire l'inquinamento in particolare nelle loro grandi città , l'America nega che esistano problemi ambientali, l'unico tra gli stati occidentali ad aver fatto retromarcia grazie al gran condottiero Trump.



Io continuo a dire che prima di condannare Trump (di cui sia chiaro NON MI FREGA NULLA) si dovrebbe avere la pazienza di vedere il suo operato di 1-2 anni, altrimenti si fa la fine al contrario che con Obama, incensato PRIMA ancora del suo insediamento e poi..vabbé si è visto..

Magari poi Trump sarà una sciagura, lo dirà la storia..per ora io gli sono solo grato per averci salvato da quella befana inacidita della Clinton


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Che squallidume zio caro, il giorno dopo le elezioni tutti in tv con il broncio perché non era salita la paladina della giustizia e la prima pagina online di non mi ricordo quale sito con la sua faccia di minchia in bella vista. Trump potrà anche fallire ma almeno si è evitato di finire il trittico cominciato con Bush e Obama



Ahahahah!!

Io mi ricordo il giorno prima del voto da noi facevano i servizi al TG sulle elezioni e su uno erano andati da una vecchia di 100 anni da sempre Repubblicana che però stavolta avrebbe votato la Clinton con tripudio di applausi delle donne

Cioè, che poi era ridicolo perché pareva quasi che volessero convincere noi italiani a votare la befana..


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a dire che prima di condannare Trump (di cui sia chiaro NON MI FREGA NULLA) si dovrebbe avere la pazienza di vedere il suo operato di 1-2 anni, altrimenti si fa la fine al contrario che con Obama, incensato PRIMA ancora del suo insediamento e poi..vabbé si è visto..
> 
> Magari poi Trump sarà una sciagura, lo dirà la storia..per ora io gli sono solo grato per averci salvato da quella befana inacidita della Clinton



Hai ragione sul fatto che bisogna aspettare a giudicarlo, ma era partito malissimo: richiesta al Messico di pagarsi il muro, critiche alla Cina, pugno duro con Putin, messaggi sui social deliranti, sbeffeggio dell'Europa etc.. una sciagura i suoi primi mesi, poi probabilmente lo hanno messo in riga spegandogli che non era un talk show e che doveva onorare dignitosamente la presidenza degli Stati Uniti.


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che bisogna aspettare a giudicarlo, ma era partito malissimo: richiesta al Messico di pagarsi il muro, critiche alla Cina, pugno duro con Putin, messaggi sui social deliranti, sbeffeggio dell'Europa etc.. una sciagura i suoi primi mesi, poi probabilmente lo hanno messo in riga spegandogli che non era un talk show e che doveva onorare dignitosamente la presidenza degli Stati Uniti.



I muro con il Messico se sara fatto lo paghera il Messico certamento non come credi tu o come ti hanno detto i tuoi media italiani no,lo pagherano con qualche tariffe vamale , tu capisci che ora stai difendendo un Narcos state ? (Messico) critiche alla Cina?e qualle sarebbe il problema?almeno lo sai perche la Cina e stata criticata?Sbeffeggio del Europa?questa e la piu forte di tutte hahahha Trump non e contro l`Europa e contro Merkel/Holllande/Junkers e la loro politica per quanto riguardi gli emmigrati e giustamente vuole che la Germania PAGHI la loro contribuzione all Nato perche i soldi per milioni di immigrati ce li hanno eh  lo hanno messo in riga?haha chi McCain?Clinton?Obama? ma guarda e meglio che prima ti informi di cosa sta succedendo daverro ....


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che la Cina parte da una situazione più problematica, ma questo non altera la mia tesi: la Cina, con tutti i suoi limiti, ha in programma di diminuire l'inquinamento in particolare nelle loro grandi città , l'America nega che esistano problemi ambientali, l'unico tra gli stati occidentali ad aver fatto retromarcia grazie al gran condottiero Trump.



Non ce veramente paragone fra la Cina e l`America per quanto riguarda l`inquinamento , ma neanche uno guarda  con che cosa ha fatto retromarcia USA ? che non vuole dare ai tuoi amici Junkers e Merkel 900 miliardi di dollari per il famoso Accordo di Parigi ? li e il loro problema eh )


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che bisogna aspettare a giudicarlo, ma era partito malissimo: richiesta al Messico di pagarsi il muro, critiche alla Cina, pugno duro con Putin, messaggi sui social deliranti, sbeffeggio dell'Europa etc.. una sciagura i suoi primi mesi, poi probabilmente lo hanno messo in riga spegandogli che non era un talk show e che doveva onorare dignitosamente la presidenza degli Stati Uniti.



forse di dimentichi di cosa ha detto la amichetta di Obama e Hillary sull Europa , ti faccio solo il nome : Victoria Nuland.non posso inserire qui il video perche usa parole che mi prendo il ban.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Settembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cioè, che poi era ridicolo perché pareva quasi che volessero convincere noi italiani a votare la befana..



È così, mi ricordo di programmi trash che invitavano gente che non capisce una mazza di politica ma li solo per la raccomandazione che tentavano di "spingere" gli italiani a credere che Hilary fosse la Madonna scesa in terra e Trump una sorta di Hitler 2.0

Il momento più basso del giornalismo italiano e non


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È così, mi ricordo di programmi trash che invitavano gente che non capisce una mazza di politica ma li solo per la raccomandazione che tentavano di "spingere" gli italiani a credere che Hilary fosse la Madonna scesa in terra e Trump una sorta di Hitler 2.0
> 
> Il momento più basso del giornalismo italiano e non



Il momento piu basso del giornalismo mondiale,il momento della verita,dove si sono smascherati tuttti eh  ma abbiamo anche noi tifosi del Milan il essempio con : i cinesi non essistono ... e poi ci sono persone che ancora credono al quell che dice la stampa )


----------



## JohnDoe (8 Settembre 2017)

Vedo che ci sono tante polemiche su Trump , non si puo aprire un topic su lui e la politica americana?cosi discutiami li con argomenti?


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> I muro con il Messico se sara fatto lo paghera il Messico certamento non come credi tu o come ti hanno detto i tuoi media italiani no,lo pagherano con qualche tariffe vamale , tu capisci che ora stai difendendo un Narcos state ? (Messico) critiche alla Cina?e qualle sarebbe il problema?almeno lo sai perche la Cina e stata criticata?Sbeffeggio del Europa?questa e la piu forte di tutte hahahha Trump non e contro l`Europa e contro Merkel/Holllande/Junkers e la loro politica per quanto riguardi gli emmigrati e giustamente vuole che la Germania PAGHI la loro contribuzione all Nato perche i soldi per milioni di immigrati ce li hanno eh  lo hanno messo in riga?haha chi McCain?Clinton?Obama? ma guarda e meglio che prima ti informi di cosa sta succedendo daverro ....



Con te è impossibile parlare, non sei filo americano, sei un fanatico.

Messico "Narcos State", ma per piacere. E' ovviamente un problema reale quello della droga, come del resto la corruzione e le migliaia di stupri impuniti della Border Patrol che probabilmente i media americani che tanto ti piacciono non avranno neppure raccontato (ma hanno esaltato la frase di Trump: "i Messicani clandestini sono tutti criminali e stupratori").
Il Messico è talmente "Narcos State" che è il secondo Paese importatore negli USA dopo la Cina, alla faccia della criminalità.

Se non hai mai sentito le critiche alla Cina da parte di Trump, vuol dire che non sei americano o vivi sulla luna: per tutta la campagna elettorale ed anche dopo (fino a quando i conservatori e le multinazionali non lo hanno zittito, documentati a riguardo) ha fatto propaganda politica sull'ipotesi di realizzare un neoisolazionismo americano piuttosto fantasioso. Tra le migliori baggianate ci sono quelle sulle speculazioni sul dollaro, quando gli Stati Uniti da anni fanno lo stesso con l'Euro. Anche in questo caso la parola "stupro" è quella che gli piace di più e la utilizza per il maggior importatore in America, nonostante i messaggi distensivi della Cina.

Sulla Germania hai sicuramente ragione, del resto uno che dice: "I Tedeschi sono cattivi, molto cattivi. Guarda le milioni di auto che vendono negli Usa. Terribile. Li fermeremo" a margine di una riunione dell'Asse Atlantico di ben altra natura è normale, tanto poi a Donald basta fare marcia indietro e le figure di me**a ce le dimentichiamo.

Come questa:





Prima di ridere e fare sarcasmo fine a se stesso impara a ribattere con argomentazioni ed esempi reali, altrimenti ci fai solo una figura barbina.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> forse di dimentichi di cosa ha detto la amichetta di Obama e Hillary sull Europa , ti faccio solo il nome : Victoria Nuland.non posso inserire qui il video perche usa parole che mi prendo il ban.



Ma la capisci la differenza tra l'essere una diplomatica (di cui vorresti riportare frasi private intercettate) ed il Presidente degli Stati Uniti che si espone in comizi pubblici e riunioni internazionali?? Giuro, mi cadono le braccia.


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Con te è impossibile parlare, non sei filo americano, sei un fanatico.
> 
> Messico "Narcos State", ma per piacere. E' ovviamente un problema reale quello della droga, come del resto la corruzione e le migliaia di stupri impuniti della Border Patrol che probabilmente i media americani che tanto ti piacciono non avranno neppure raccontato (ma hanno esaltato la frase di Trump: "i Messicani clandestini sono tutti criminali e stupratori"



Hai ragione ecco ti faccio io vedere dove parla chiaramente che sono animali(ma guarda con atenzione chi sono gli animali di chi parla Trump ok?) , parli dei fatti e mi dici dei stupri del Border Patrol ? hahha fatti????????????????


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Con te è impossibile parlare, non sei filo americano, sei un fanatico.
> 
> Messico "Narcos State", ma per piacere. E' ovviamente un problema reale quello della droga, come del resto la corruzione e le migliaia di stupri impuniti della Border Patrol che probabilmente i media americani che tanto ti piacciono non avranno neppure raccontato (ma hanno esaltato la frase di Trump: "i Messicani clandestini sono tutti criminali e stupratori").
> Il Messico è talmente "Narcos State" che è il secondo Paese importatore negli USA dopo la Cina, alla faccia della criminalità.
> ...



non hai letto il mio commento ho detto : E qualle sarebbe il problema se ha criticato la Cina? leggi meglio ok? Messico e un Narcos State negarlo e da uno che vuole nascondersi soto le fantasie ,ok hai fatto vedere il video con lui perche ci sono due questo e uno dove dice che se sei un vip le donne ti lasciano che le prendi per la....ok credo che questo lo sappiamo tutti,ha detto qualcono qui che Trump e perfetto??io faccio la figura barbina?e sono fanatico?io e altri 63 milioni di americani che abbiamo votato Trump siamo anche idioti?????grazie,allora cosa posso dire di 800 milioni di persone che accetano di essere gli schiavi di un ubriacone come Junkers e una communista come Merkel ?


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma la capisci la differenza tra l'essere una diplomatica (di cui vorresti riportare frasi private intercettate) ed il Presidente degli Stati Uniti che si espone in comizi pubblici e riunioni internazionali?? Giuro, mi cadono le braccia.



ma tu capisci che Nuland e stata nominata da Obama e ha lavoratto con John Kerry per fare la guerra civile in Ucraina???????


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Settembre 2017)

[MENTION=2236]Clarenzio[/MENTION] se per te la Cina e un essempio perfetto di come deve essere un paese allora io cosa posso dire?il problema di Trump con la Cina e anche tuo dovrebbe esserlo e che non rispetanno le regole , se tu produci qualcosa in Cina e lo stato finanzia il 80% del prodotto per far concorenza sleale a noi in USA o Europa il risultato e che l`Italia per essempio 25 anni fa era al 4 posto ranking economico mondiale,ora lo ditte voi mica io fatte fatica a trovare un lavoro decente.chissa perche..)


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Con te è impossibile parlare, non sei filo americano, sei un fanatico.
> 
> Messico "Narcos State", ma per piacere. E' ovviamente un problema reale quello della droga, come del resto la corruzione e le migliaia di stupri impuniti della Border Patrol che probabilmente i media americani che tanto ti piacciono non avranno neppure raccontato (ma hanno esaltato la frase di Trump: "i Messicani clandestini sono tutti criminali e stupratori").
> Il Messico è talmente "Narcos State" che è il secondo Paese importatore negli USA dopo la Cina, alla faccia della criminalità.
> ...


la imaggine sotto me la puoi spiegare tu ? a cosa servono quelle robe ? nelle loro fattorie?hahahha sempre made in cina eh


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Con te è impossibile parlare, non sei filo americano, sei un fanatico.
> 
> Messico "Narcos State", ma per piacere. E' ovviamente un problema reale quello della droga, come del resto la corruzione e le migliaia di stupri impuniti della Border Patrol che probabilmente i media americani che tanto ti piacciono non avranno neppure raccontato (ma hanno esaltato la frase di Trump: "i Messicani clandestini sono tutti criminali e stupratori").
> Il Messico è talmente "Narcos State" che è il secondo Paese importatore negli USA dopo la Cina, alla faccia della criminalità.
> ...



mi sono dimenticato di aggiungere qualche decina di milioni di idioti che hanno votato anche il Brexit


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma la capisci la differenza tra l'essere una diplomatica (di cui vorresti riportare frasi private intercettate) ed il Presidente degli Stati Uniti che si espone in comizi pubblici e riunioni internazionali?? Giuro, mi cadono le braccia.



Ecco la vostra Hillary :


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Settembre 2017)

Ecco chi parla chiaramente che i ***** sono super predatori eh...altro che Trump :


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Settembre 2017)

il mio preferito


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2236]Clarenzio[/MENTION] *se per te la Cina e un essempio perfetto di come deve essere un paese allora io cosa posso dire?*



Sei su questo forum solo per esaltare il parruccone biondo? Vedendo come dai di matto ad ogni virgola anti-Trump con post su post, spesso fuori tema, direi di si.
Oltre a continuare a mettermi in bocca parole non dette hai un modo di comunicare maleducato, fanatico e strafottente, quindi evita di discutere con me. Parla con chi vuole condividere la tua ossessione morbosa per Trump, qualcuno lo troverai.

Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Settembre 2017)

Dopo i fatti di Charlottesville e le posizioni prese da Trump penso che chiunque si renda conto che quell'uomo è totalmente inadatto al ruolo che ricopre.


----------



## vota DC (9 Settembre 2017)

Beh non è stata da entrambe le parti le violenze? Parliamo di una fazione che attacca sistematicamente la polizia e se la prende con le minoranze non yankee e non nere (Custer in piedi, Colombo decapitato). Sbagliato confondere i centri sociali con gli antifa americani.
Obama a quella gente dava ragione per farli abbassare la guardia e poi gli sparava direttamente.


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Settembre 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> *Beh non è stata da entrambe le parti le violenze*? Parliamo di una fazione che attacca sistematicamente la polizia e se la prende con le minoranze non yankee e non nere (Custer in piedi, Colombo decapitato). Sbagliato confondere i centri sociali con gli antifa americani.
> Obama a quella gente dava ragione per farli abbassare la guardia e poi gli sparava direttamente.



Assolutamente no. Se il KKK, neo-nazisti e diversi gruppi di supremazia bianca scendono in piazza con le torce urlando "Jews will not replace us", e il giorno successivo alla manifestazione di opposizione dei cittadini di Charlottesville questi arrivano con una macchina sulla folla uccidendo una donna e ferendo più di 20 persone, e tu da presidente la prima cosa che fai (e che continui a ripetere per i giorni successivi) è dire "La colpa è di entrambe le parti", mi spiace ma non sei degno di tale ruolo.


----------

